#lubuntu-devel 2015-12-29
<tsimonq2> wxl, phillw: Are we doing an Alpha right now? I got the email from Adam and I am all for it, but I don't know what you or gilir had planned.
<wxl> tsimonq2: i'm not sure if we are or not. it sounds like there are several nasty bugs across all the images. we probably could do an alpha one, but given the timing, i'm kinda thinking of not doing it.
<tsimonq2> wxl: ok, your choice :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: I was just kinds wondering
<tsimonq2> *kinda
<wxl> tsimonq2: do you see any way we can provide an alpha one that's functional??
<tsimonq2> wxl: well is Lubuntu building and installing correctly?
<tsimonq2> wxl: have the QA tests been successful?
<wxl> tsimonq2: well the builds are fine, but there are several QA issues. give it a shot yourself and you'll see.
<wxl> tsimonq2: Kamilion was going to check more into it to verify but it seems ubiquity and debian-installer both are misbehaving
<tsimonq2> wxl: I don't have access to a VM until tonight
<tsimonq2> wxl: how about this, if the installer doesn't break, and it runs fine for all of the QA tests, then I see no reason besides lack of time, which I can compensate for, to hold back on Alpha one
<wxl> tsimonq2: then we await the response from Kamilion :)
 * tsimonq2 also nudges ianorlin 
<wxl> tsimonq2: if all the QA tests pass, without a bunch of annoying workarounds, then sure
<tsimonq2> alright
<wxl> tsimonq2: adueppen can provide more insight on the ubiquity bug
<tsimonq2> wxl: I will summon him
<tsimonq2> adueppen: soooo what's up with the ubiquity bug?
<tsimonq2> adueppen: and can you give us a bug number?
<adueppen> well this bug (#1527353) is affecting ubiquity-dm, it's damaging to the user experience since selecting "Install *buntu" at the boot menu fails to actually open ubiquity since it crashes. I've been working with Kamilion and darkxst to try to find out how to fix this, so at the moment I'm trying to boot off a flash drive with persistence in Virtualbox.
<Kamilion> hm?
 * Kamilion tries to piece the conversation together between all his disconnects
<adueppen> And let's just say that booting off a flash drive in virtualbox is really really annoying
<Kamilion> aye, I use vmware workstation for that.
<Kamilion> it's free now
<adueppen> Kamilion: I'll have to try that
<Kamilion> http://www.vmware.com/products/player/
<adueppen> my flash drive keeps disconnecting the moment I start the VM
<Kamilion> no remote access to ESXi standalone hypervisors with "workstation" (which replaces the older "player"), to get that back, you need "Workstation Pro" now, which is the old "Workstation" when "Player" was around.
<tsimonq2> adueppen: so you are saying, that when someone selects Install Ubuntu, it just goes to a live session?
<tsimonq2> adueppen: and you can then start ubiquity from there?
<Kamilion> tsimonq2: that was my understanding as well.
<adueppen> tsimonq2: yeah, it briefly shows ubiquity but then flashes to the tty and then goes into the live session. It also affects all flavors (except supposedly Kubuntu)
<tsimonq2> wxl: do you think this is bad enough to not push out Alpha one?
<Kamilion> wxl: I'd appreciate an alpha 1 even if it's full of bugs and release note entries. Request more help testing there.
<wxl> indeed it seems that that's a relatively small problem
<tsimonq2> wxl's call
<wxl> on the other hand, phillw tells me that debian-installer is pretty much borked
<Kamilion> on Alternate's side?
<wxl> correct Kamilion
<Kamilion> bug number for it and I'll try to reproduce
<tsimonq2> would someone be willing to complete the test suites for Alternate quick?
<adueppen> and somehow I got caught up in both of these bugs :P
<wxl> working on it
<wxl> adueppen: the other one being?
<adueppen> wxl: the debian-installer bug
<wxl> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1529297
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1529297 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "[Xenial] 2015-12-25 ISOs (multiple ones) leave 'deb' line for CDROM uncommented after install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tsimonq2> adueppen: just out of curiosity, I asked in #kubuntu-devel about bug 1527353
<Kamilion> ah, I saw that one go past earlier
<wxl> apparently one can solve that but i think phillw said the updater is still borked
<Kamilion> but that seems fairly cut and dried
<phillw> bug 1529297 pretty much leaves all server based ISO's dead until resolved.
<ubot93> bug 1529297 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "[Xenial] 2015-12-25 ISOs (multiple ones) leave 'deb' line for CDROM uncommented after install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1529297
<tsimonq2> wxl: would it be possible to only push Alpha out for the desktop image, or is it all or nothing?
<Kamilion> phillw: howso? I'm not seeing much information in the bug report.
<wxl> unless you first get out to a vt and change the sources.list
<wxl> right?
<wxl> tsimonq2: no we can do whatever we want really :)
<adueppen> well looks like I'm getting VMWare now since I still can't get virtualbox to like my flash drive
<Kamilion> oh, it's *supposed* to be commented out?
<tsimonq2> wxl: so the question is, would it be practical to only push out Alpha 1 for Desktop?
<phillw> Kamilion: you need to use vi, comment out the offending line and then sudo apt-get lubuntu-desktop. It would be faster to use the netboot image!
<Kamilion> Again, minor issues like having to edit the sources.list by hand and *comment out a line* are release-note worthy
 * Kamilion tilts his head
<adueppen> ooh now I have a different error from VirtualBox
 * phillw keeps schtum on that one :)
<Kamilion> apt-get install lubuntu-desktop? Shouldn't the package be installed when Alternate finishes?
 * Kamilion is confused
<adueppen> Kamilion: it should but for whatever reason it isn't being installed
<tsimonq2> wxl: I subscribed the Lubuntu Packages Team to bug http://launchpad.net/bugs/1529297
<Kamilion> ahhhh.
<Kamilion> see, that's a lot more important to note than "a line needs to be uncommented" >.<
<wxl> thx
<tsimonq2> wxl: so we can keep updated as it is pretty major
 * Kamilion sighs
<Kamilion> so I have a fresh ISO roll, but I can't test it
<phillw> the current work-around is to use net-boot as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall, or via server, which is a one line edit and then use tasksel, either way, It's not really and alternate install?
<adueppen> well now I need to go before my sister gets really mad at me, so goodbye for 30 min-1 hour. I'll remain on IRC but don't expect me to respond
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/mcTPI/1e13e18c9c.jpg *grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*
<tsimonq2> now the question is, who wants to look into bug 1529297?
<phillw> tsimonq2: it is an up-stream bug.
<tsimonq2> phillw: as in Debian?
<wxl> my concern is that there's always someone that will download the alpha and install it and then base their entire opinion on the OS on that experience
<tsimonq2> I agree with wxl
<phillw> most likely someone from server team (canonical employee) will take it up, and thus fix our issue.
<wxl> it's also true that rarely do people even read the darn release notes :/
<phillw> wxl: I'd rather not release the alternate's
<wxl> phillw: that's kind of where i'm headed with it
<tsimonq2> phillw: in a bit I am gonna see if there is an upstream bug
<wxl> additionally, especially given the holiday season, it's doubtful we're going to get jack doodley from canonical to solve the d-i problem
<wxl> tsimonq2: he means upstream from lubuntu, i.e. it's in canonical's hands. the issue does not lie any farther upstream
<phillw> it is only A1... no need to loose sleep, with people  on vacation it was a long shot to get A1 out between Christmas and New Year.
<wxl> that being said, i'm very disinclined towards pushing out alternate
<wxl> desktop is a maybe, i guess
<wxl> adueppen: you said you were working with darkxst on that?
<adueppen> yes, but he isn't online right now
<wxl> adueppen: did it sounds like they were going to release A1?
<phillw> he's pretty ill, so will not be on for long periods.
<wxl> so that's probably a no
<adueppen> wxl: also I didn't ask him about A1
<wxl> part of me really things we should just skip A1 altogether.
<phillw> +1
<wxl> if it's not all the issues and the lack of support it's just timing
<phillw> yup
<adueppen> *not experienced enough to give an opinion*
<wxl> i think we should instead spend our time really working hard to verify, confirm, and clarify the bugs as much as possible
<wxl> perhaps working to check which flavors are affected
<wxl> sound good to you tsimonq2 Kamilion ?
<phillw> wxl: only us and server team with https://launchpad.net/bugs/1529297 I'm sure Canonical team will get on that after the Holiday period.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1529297 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "[Xenial] 2015-12-25 ISOs (multiple ones) leave 'deb' line for CDROM uncommented after install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> +1
<tsimonq2> sounds good to me
<wxl> i think better to give them that as work to be completed by A2 rather than have them rush and somehow get it done in the next 2 days when they're likely on holiday
<wxl> and/or trying to prepare for holiday
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<tsimonq2> *unless* someone here feels inclined to just go ahead and fix it
<tsimonq2> then I think we could move forward
<tsimonq2> but no rush
<tsimonq2> right?
<wxl> yeah well i don't think any of us here have the capacity
<wxl> this is not a lubuntu problem, otherwise it might be fairly trivial to just fix it
<wxl> but you're welcome to try to figure out the fix :)
<Kamilion> hm?
<tsimonq2> tomorrow I will look into it
<Kamilion> sorry, trying to get http://puu.sh/mcTPI/1e13e18c9c.jpg to stop being stupid
<wxl> i see your problem
<wxl> it's at the bottom left
<Kamilion> Skype?
<wxl> your other left, silly
<phillw> ha ha :P
<wxl> bug 1
<ubot93> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Kamilion> That should be closed
<wxl> a loco opened it
<Kamilion> hasn't been true for a while
<wxl> because it affects them there ;)
<tsimonq2> HUH? XD
<wxl> just go read the bug tsimonq2. it's worth a good laugh
<Kamilion> Windows already dropped below 40% market share
<Kamilion> I think it's about 38% right now?
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: pie chart for me?
<tsimonq2> :D
<Kamilion> http://www.slate.com/content/dam/slate/blogs/moneybox/2012/12/06/end_of_wintel_mary_meeker_and_horace_dediu_say_the_wintel_market_share_has/1354805065682.jpg/_jcr_content/renditions/cq5dam.web.1280.1280.jpeg
<wxl> globally, but that may not be in malaysia
<Kamilion> good enough?
 * tsimonq2 sighs
<Kamilion> Android currently has most of the marketshare.
<Kamilion> any other pie chart or graph you see is going to be skewed in some way, tsimonq2. Either "Desktop Operating Systems" will be used to exclude android from the running, or it'll be a comparison between market shares of something else like the various windows *versions* against some arbitrary list of others
<adueppen> Windows versions aka reskins
<Kamilion> adueppen: if only that were the case
<Kamilion> and simply not true
<Kamilion> otherwise pre-XP era software would work fine post-vista.
<adueppen> Kamilion: I am sort of joking
<Kamilion> but it doesn't because of the monsterous security model changes they made to restrict most users to their homedir, unix style.
<Kamilion> no longer can you write to C:\Program Files (x86)\YourApplication\*.* just because it's running.
<Kamilion> .NET 1.1 was a flop
<Kamilion> but .NET 2.0 - 3.5 is actually fairly well thought out and designed
<adueppen> It is kind of funny though how Windows's compatibility mode only goes back to Windows 95 but Wine's compatibility mode goes back to 1.0
<Kamilion> and a lot of their modern infrastructure relies on it
 * tsimonq2 slaps Kamilion across the side of the head and points him towards #lubuntu-offtopic
 * tsimonq2 does the same to adueppen 
 * adueppen thinks it still sorta has to do with linux in some way or another
<ianorlin> tsimonq2: argh yes that is annoying I think I was getting that
<Kamilion> well, I was actually getting into mono4 pulling in microsoft's now-open .net4 base code
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: hm?
<ianorlin> in having the intsall launch the live session
<tsimonq2> oh ok :)
<Kamilion> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1/comments/1906
 * Kamilion chuckles
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<ianorlin> bug 1527353
<ubot93> bug 1527353 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity shows for a second goes to tty then starts live session. " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527353
<adueppen> ianorlin: oh yes that bug...
<ianorlin> so that is the one to put on the tracker
<adueppen> yes
<ianorlin> argh got distracted and may not have time for testcases right now
<ianorlin> but better than duplicates
<adueppen> It's also the bug I'm working on for code-in
<ianorlin> adueppen: nice :)
<Kamilion> Alright, I'm not going to be much help currently
<Kamilion> VMware has decided that I may only access ESXi and may not run local VMs anymore.
<Kamilion> VBox refuses to start
 * Kamilion shrugs
<phillw> Kamilion: use KVM :)
<Kamilion> Hyper-V you mean.
<Kamilion> KVM is the linux kernel virtual machine.
<adueppen> I think I finally managed to get VirtualBox to boot my flash drive
<Kamilion> Not available on NT kernel.
<adueppen> wow all this work and all I get is "Boot error"
<phillw> Kamilion: ahh, if you're on NT, you're on your own. I've run server 2008 on a KVM, never linux on a windows machin
<Kamilion> the problem is, I have an nvidia geforce 610
<Kamilion> nvidia, in their infinite ("fuck nvidia." -- Linus Torvalds) wisdom decided to detect Xen and KVM virtualization and disable access to the GPU in the drivers.
<Kamilion> Windows has to be on top for the GPU to be of any use :/
<Kamilion> I'll take gifts/donations towards an AMD GPU though! XD
<wxl> !language | Kamilion
<wxl> XD
<ubot93> Kamilion: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<phillw> ha ha @ wxl
<Kamilion> wxl: Direct quote from the author of the linux kernel, don't blame me, blame nvidia. :)
<wxl> tee hee
<Kamilion> and yes, I'm aware of !language, but I'm calm, and the tone is very polite.
<adueppen> Kamilion yeah I have an Nvidia gpu but I kind of have to since the AMD drivers on linux, well, aren't exactly good.
<wxl> :)
<Kamilion> Indeed, like Linus, I would like "to strike" nvidia.
 * wxl is just being a jerk, silly
<Kamilion> adueppen: that's changing, thankfully!
<Kamilion> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9853/amd-gpuopen-linux-open-source
<Kamilion> check it out.
<Kamilion> "amdgpu" is the new open driver
<adueppen> Kamilion: yeah I heard about that
<Kamilion> they're chucking catalyst and wrapping a few closed source bits around the new FOSS kernel driver.
<Kamilion> And honestly, that's totally fine to me
<Kamilion> as long as they're making progress towards openness and free source
<Kamilion> They havn't made the big source push *yet*
<Kamilion> that'll happen in january, apparently
<Kamilion> oh, hey, how nice. George Carlin actually compiled a list of 2,443 filthy words and phrases, called "An Incomplete List of Impolite Words"
<Kamilion> I'll have to commit that to memory so I don't commit more faux pas in this channel. :3
<Kamilion> adueppen: so, depending on how well that works out, I'll think about picking up an AMD 380X
<Kamilion> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9784/the-amd-radeon-r9-380x-review
<Kamilion> full 2048 stream processors, MSRP of $229
 * Kamilion has a pair of R7 260Xs in his other PC
<Kamilion> http://gpuboss.com/gpus/Radeon-R9-380X-vs-Radeon-R7-260X
<Kamilion> my card has 896 stream processors, and I paid $149 each for them
<Kamilion> so one 380X is nearly three times the performance of one of my 260Xs
<tsimonq2> #lubuntu-offtopic!
<Kamilion> As far as I know, 'radeonhd' doesn't yet support the 380X though
<Kamilion> so I've been holding off on getting a hold of one until april
<Kamilion> but now that "amdgpu" has shown up, I might consider getting a hold of one earlier than that and making sure 16.04 fires up properly on them
<tsimonq2> Kamilion! offtopic!
<Kamilion> tsimonq2: If you keep that up, I'm just going to put you on /ignore.
<Kamilion> Actually, I'll just shut up entirely
 * Kamilion closes kvirc
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: rules are rule!
<tsimonq2> *rules
#lubuntu-devel 2015-12-30
<adueppen> to get back on topic after 2 hours, I recall someone here was telling me to boot up a flash drive in virtualbox with persistence, what exactly was it that I needed to do with that? I can't seem to find it in the logs
<adueppen> (Kamilion, wxl, phillw)
<wxl> i thought you had that convo on ubuntu-google?
<adueppen> wxl: hmm maybe. I kind of have 10 channels open right now so I'm getting them a bit mixed up
<wxl> adueppen: 55 or so here. at least on this network. :)
<adueppen> wxl: After having dinner here, I did manage to find the relevant information but it was darkxst who told me to do it so I might have to wait until tomorrow
<wxl> so if anyone hasn't already seen i sent an email to ubuntu-release basically suggesting that we will likely not participate in alpha 1 and i highlighted the problem bugs http://v.gd/e9i5ts
<teward> wxl: hate to ask if you can follow up and indicate that one of your testers found that third one in the Server ISOs, as well... I mean, I WOULD, but I'm not a release manager :P  Anyone reading bugs would notice this though :P
<teward> though I think Adam can figure that one out
<teward> :P
<teward> (just by the information in the comments)
<wxl> what, wait, teward? link me maybe?
<teward> wxl: the debian-installer bug
<teward> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1529297
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1529297 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "[Xenial] 2015-12-25 ISOs (multiple ones) leave 'deb' line for CDROM uncommented after install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<teward> "During an Installation test case for Ubuntu Server, using the 2015-12-25 ISOs on the test case for an Ubuntu Server ISO, it was discovered that after installation the /etc/apt/sources.list file has two CDROM lines present, which would rely on the installation ISOs. One is commented, but the second is not, and out of the box, apt-get and updating does not work."
<wxl> teward: you mean the one i linked? what am i supposed to follow up on? :)
<teward> wxl: i figured after the fact that Adam will figure it out
<teward> wxl: that bug for the alternate tracked back to Ubuntu Server :)
<wxl> oh, so you want me to point out the obvious XD
<teward> wxl: or, give me $15 for coffee :)
<teward> coffee would have helped :)
<wxl> adam's listened to me whine enough about debian installer that he knows what it affects, i'm sure XD
<tsimonq2> :D
<teward> wxl: heh.
 * wxl carefully sips espresso
<teward> wxl: i know they squished a Wily ISO issue when the installer was using eth0, etc. but the kernel after was using predictable net interface naming
<teward> so it broke all installs xD
<teward> or was that Vivid... I forget :)
<teward> wxl: according to "that guy", he ran a server test and was unable to replicate the debian-installer bug i referenced above, has anyone else on the Lubuntu team tested and confirmed the issue remains?
 * teward pokes tsimonq2 and points at his last message
<wxl> did as of yesterday
<wxl> phillw and/or Kamilion can one of you check and see if the alternate bug still exists? we have reason to believe it may not
<Kamilion> I'm having issues with vmware workstation at the moment; unable to test.
<wxl> you and your darn vmware :)
 * Kamilion shrugs
<teward> wxl: i've re-synced my ISO and am going to run the test myself too
<teward> (i grabbed the image from today xD)
<Kamilion> I blame nvidia's anti-virtualization driver patches over the last year.
<wxl> thanks guys. keep me updated and of course fix the bug :)
<adueppen> I might be able to test it today if I'm not too busy with the ubiquity bug
<wxl> Kamilion: you know, you COULD use virtualbox.
<tsimonq2> well the Server image doesn't show it for me
<tsimonq2> and I zsynced the ISOs
<wxl> adueppen: i would recommend staying on that one. if you can fix the ubiquity bug or even help it will make a big difference!
 * tsimonq2 double-checks his zsync script
<Kamilion> wxl: you know I avoid touching oracle products as if they carried the plague.
<tsimonq2> wxl: well we know it is a permissions problem with ubiquity-dm
<tsimonq2> so
<adueppen> ok thanks wxl
<wxl> Kamilion: i know. and i don't blame you. i'd recommend kvm if you didn't use that god forsaken OTHER os ;)
<teward> tsimonq2: AIUI the Lubuntu alternate ISOs are based on the Server image, where I had seen it
<teward> though i'm submitting a test result shortly
<Kamilion> Again, nvidia is to blame for that
<wxl> Kamilion: maybe you should adopt a similar stance to nvidia as you do with oracle ;)
<phillw> wxl: just zsyncing
<tsimonq2> teward: I would be interested to see if it exists in the Lubuntu ISO but not in the Server ISO
<wxl> thanks phillw keep me updated!
<teward> tsimonq2: if it does, then the Lubuntu team has a problem :p
<wxl> tsimonq2: yeah that would be most interesting and entirely unexpected
<wxl> what teward said :/
<tsimonq2> well can someone confirm??
<tsimonq2> because in my testing, that bug did not exist
<Kamilion> I would if nvidia actively attempted to destroy competition, attempted to flaunt money and power, and were run by buttheads like Larry Ellison, but that is not the case.
<tsimonq2> so we need an install of Lubuntu and a Server install
<teward> tsimonq2: i'm running the Server test now
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<teward> then will pull the Lubuntu alternate test case and test that
<Kamilion> grabbing vbox now to test
<phillw> I'm runing alt 64
<wxl> heheheh
<teward> assuming the Server test doesn't have the issue, that is
<tsimonq2> wxl: hm :)
<teward> phillw: the 12/30 ISO?
<phillw> teward: yes
<teward> ok
 * wxl pets Kamilion in a soothing way to calm him from the terror of using an Oracle product
<teward> phillw: please let me know if the issue is gone, if it is, then I'll close the bug with a comment, if not, and I can't replicate on the Server ISO, then that's a weird one
<wxl> maybe we should wait until the 12/30 iso is done
<teward> wxl: look at this, I'm doing Lubuntu ISO testing by doing Ubuntu Server ISO testing xD
<wxl> it should be ready soon
<wxl> teward: i knew we could figure out some way for you to do QA for us XD
<teward> wxl: indeed, though i wouldn't mind testing the current build to confirm/refute tsimonq2 in this case xD
<tsimonq2> uhhhhh teward...
<tsimonq2> gosh darnit!
<teward> tsimonq2: ?
<tsimonq2> xenial-server-amd64.iso.zsync   15-Nov-2015 06:46  1.4M  Server install image for 64-bit PC (AMD64) computers (zsync metafile)
 * tsimonq2 has to redo all of his test cases
 * tsimonq2 tweaks his script to zsync from pending
<wxl> oh jeez tsimonq2
<teward> tsimonq2: congratulations, burn your testcases
<teward> all of them
<teward> [   ] xenial-server-amd64.iso         30-Dec-2015 06:52  724M  Server install image for 64-bit PC (AMD64) computers (standard download)
<teward> [   ] xenial-server-amd64.iso.zsync   30-Dec-2015 06:59  1.4M  Server install image for 64-bit PC (AMD64) computers (zsync metafile)
<teward> ^ from the server's dailyiso page
<tsimonq2> so yes, it very well could still exist...
 * tsimonq2 is sad
<tsimonq2> sorry everyone
<wxl> 29 16 * * *for-project lubuntu cron.daily; for-project lubuntu cron.daily-live --live
<wxl> so we SHOULD have the image for the 30th
 * tsimonq2 kicks his script in the nards
<wxl> argh
<wxl> since it's Wed Dec 30 19:56:03 UTC 2015
<wxl> build failures oh no http://v.gd/SHXYYN
 * tsimonq2 resyncs his ISOs, adjusting current to pending
<tsimonq2> wxl: which is why it didn't get to current...
 * tsimonq2 learned his lesson, always sync rom pending if it's automated :)
<tsimonq2> *from
<teward> tsimonq2: wxl: phillw: confirmed the issue still remains
<teward> at least in SErver
<wxl> ok so we DO have alternate images for today
<wxl> the desktop is rebuilding
<teward> tsimonq2: wxl: phillw: issue that we saw with the uncommented deb line traced to apt-setup; bug traced, and cjwatson uploaded an (untested) fix, so hopefully that resolves some issues
<teward> (at least, for Server and Lubuntu Alt)
<teward> Kamilion: ^
<phillw> it does not work for me, but my link dropped out.
<tsimonq2> yay :)
<teward> phillw: i don't think it'll make it in until next build?
<teward> [2015-12-30 15:19:46] <teward> cjwatson: so then when the next build runs with the updated apt-setup in it, we shouldn't see this issue?
<teward> [2015-12-30 15:21:00] <cjwatson> indeed
<teward> [2015-12-30 15:21:03] <cjwatson> hopefully
<teward> [2015-12-30 15:21:34] <teward> if it doesn't there'll be more Critical failures on the Server ISO test :p
<Kamilion> acknowledged
<teward> [2015-12-30 15:21:45] <teward> then I get to report it in the server team meeting that it was an issue xD
<tsimonq2> teward: maybe wxl can do another build?
<teward> tsimonq2: not until it's built and available in Xenial
<tsimonq2> teward: ohhh that *package*
<teward> tsimonq2: yes
<teward> tsimonq2: two builds:
<phillw> I'm on 3g device, I cannot afford another full iso download!
<teward> (1) the new apt-setup upload
<teward> (2) the next ISO built with it
<teward> #1 will likely complete before #2
<phillw> teward: #1 has to complete before #2, else #2 is of no use :P
<teward> right
<teward> phillw: prereq of #2 is #1
<tsimonq2> teward: and wxl can do #2 for us
<teward> tsimonq2: won't help the other releases or builds :P
<teward> but meh
<teward> but yeah wxl could respin alts
<teward> though...
<tsimonq2> well just to test that the fix is valis
<tsimonq2> *valid
<teward> wxl: did cjwatson say there's still issues?
<teward> (with the caching and Librarian adn such including ISO builders)
 * teward didn't pay 100% attention in -release
<phillw> bug still says fix committed.
<teward> phillw: hasn't left proposed
<teward> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-setup/1:0.104ubuntu2
<teward> should migrate soon (?)
<Kamilion> uhh
<Kamilion> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/  <--- something is very strange here
<Kamilion> I've never seen a .1 before
<teward> Kamilion: means a rebuild
<teward> i've seen it before in cases where a rebuild was pushed
<teward> and a .2 for a second rebuild
<teward> rare, yes, but i've seen it
<tsimonq2> ^\
<teward> [2015-12-30 15:02:17] <cjwatson> wxl: kicked a fresh build
 * Kamilion shrugs, ignores it, and downloads current
<teward> [2015-12-30 15:02:22] <cjwatson> wxl: assuming you mean desktop
<teward> hence the .1
<Kamilion> where was that?
<Kamilion> OFTC?
<teward> Kamilion: #ubuntu-release
<teward> this network
<wxl> wait, you guys need a rebuild?
 * Kamilion joins and detaches
<teward> wxl: no we don't
<Kamilion> wxl: I have no idea what the heck I'm doing at this point.
<teward> wxl: phillw and tsimonq2 were saying "but we can have wxl run a build again of alternate once apt-setup is updated and migrated"
<wxl> ok just reading backlog
<wxl> OH ok
<Kamilion> so I just skipped it and downloaded the server daily instead
<teward> wxl: the updated apt-setup from cjwatson is in Proposed
<wxl> ping me to rebuild when it's ready teward
<teward> wxl: can i just wait for it to autorebuild overnight :
<teward> :P
<wxl> forget that noise, teward. i want to get some testing done! :)
<teward> :)
<wxl> ok headed to lunch
<teward> wxl: here, plug this in and see if it blows up your computer *hands a disk labeled "Lubuntu ancient"
<teward> loljk
<Kamilion> okay, so I've got 30.1's iso and the server daily coming down right now, will test in vbox shortly
<teward> Kamilion: should still be an issue, since none of those were respinned with the updated apt-setup
<teward> since it's not in the Xenial repo yet (pending migrate from proposed -> main)
<Kamilion> ohhhh, okay.
<teward> yeah migration isn't instant
<teward> NOW it's in main.
<teward> wxl: I STAB THEEE >:D
<tsimonq2> LOL
<teward> but the Server ISOs aren't gonna be respun i don't think
<tsimonq2> well who manages that>
<teward> no idea, but i can wait a day to test :)
<tsimonq2> yeah good point :)
<teward> i know the Desktop ISOs here were rebuilt but they didn't get done in the first place
<teward> no need for a rebuild
<teward> i'mma just wait for the next autobuild and test that :)
<wxl> teward et al.: alternates rebuilding as we speak.
<phillw> wxl: has the package apt-setup - 1:0.104ubuntu2 arrived?
<wxl> phillw: unless teward lied to me, it has :)
<wxl> !info apt-setup xenial
<ubot93> Package apt-setup does not exist in xenial
<phillw> wxl: hmm, that does not bode well :P
<wxl> lag here sucks
<wxl> !info apt-setup-udeb xenial
<ubot93> Package apt-setup-udeb does not exist in xenial
<wxl> argh
<wxl> 1304 < teward:#lubuntu-devel> NOW it's in main.
<wxl> not sure exactly where he's getting his information from
<wxl> ah ha right there http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt-setup/apt-setup_0.104ubuntu2.dsc[1~/shay
<wxl> argh
<wxl> ah ha right there http://v.gd/ZpJRN8
<wxl> LAG I HATE YOU
<phillw> wxl: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-setup
<wxl> yep phillw
<phillw> okies, I'll ask phillw.net to build an install for me once the ISO is ready
<wxl> phillw: you use i386 or amd64 typically?
<phillw> normally 64 bit
<wxl> k when it's ready i'll check the list first
<wxl> phillw: it's ready and it does containt 0.104ubuntu2
<wxl> teward: tsimonq2: Kamilion: alternate ready to test with the new apt-setup if you like
<Kamilion> wxl: where do I find the old and new copies?
<Kamilion> is that under daily-preinstalled or daily?
<wxl> iso is at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/20151230.1
<wxl> old one was s|\.1||
<Kamilion> pulling both down now
<Kamilion> and the server iso will be respun tomorrow?
<Kamilion> I'll check it's been fixed then.
<Kamilion> i grabbed today's server
<wxl> Kamilion: i can request a rebuild there (i think)
<wxl> let me ask at release if anyone objects
<Kamilion> So, things to test: apt-setup's CDROM line being commented out
<Kamilion> wxl: no need just yet
<wxl> Kamilion: maybe make sure alternate is good and then we'll go from there.
<Kamilion> it'll pick the fix up on it's own for tomorrow's build unless there's a need to GOTTAGOFAST for a1 or something
 * Kamilion monitors https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/Alpha1 for changes
<wxl> well i'm not sure what the plan is on that one
<Kamilion> "yes" is the plan.
<Kamilion> I can see it quite clearly right in front of me. :3
<tsimonq2> wxl: the question remains, as one of the major bugs is fixed, although the answer was no before, are you shipping A1?
<wxl> 29 6 * * *for-project ubuntu-server cron.daily --live
<wxl> tsimonq2: well i don't know, as we'd have to extend the time a bit (at least a day) for testing
<Kamilion> when's A2 scheduled for?
<wxl> so tonight at 11:30 our time server builds Kamilion
<wxl> won't hurt to kickstart it
<wxl> but i'd confirm the fix in lubuntu first
<Kamilion> that's what I'm doin'.
<wxl> just talking out loud
<Kamilion> 7 minutes left on the ISO downloads
<wxl> hey flexiondotorg you around?
<Kamilion> which is rather annoying; that should have been less than 60 seconds
<Kamilion> ah, no wonder, I'm only getting 1.5MB/sec
<wxl> how far are we on the ubiquity bug? adueppen ?
<Kamilion> instead of my normal 13.5MB/sec
<wxl> Kamilion: comcast?
<Kamilion> wxl: I havn't had a chance to test on ubuiquity yet
<Kamilion> yeah, 125/20.
<adueppen> wxl: I just got back from some grocery shopping, so I haven't been able to make much progress
<wxl> Kamilion: nuff sed. no matter what you pay for, you still get throttled.
<wxl> fscking QoS
<Kamilion> WTF, it just dropped to 90KB/sec
<wxl> ouuuuch
<Kamilion> wxl: I get throttled? Since when? What the hell?
<wxl> adueppen: okie dokie. well keep me up to date.
 * Kamilion calls up comcast buisness
<wxl> hahahahah
<adueppen> I really hope that charter and TWC don't merge since Wisconsin already has enough ISP monopolies
<Kamilion> if they're throttling me, I'm going to have WORDS with them. Some very bad ones.
<wxl> i thought that was already not going to happen, adueppen ?
<adueppen> wxl: I haven't really been checking
<wxl> Kamilion: it's irregular, but they do it to freaking everyone.
<adueppen> Kamilion: Have fun getting told you need to get a more expensive plan
<Kamilion> I don't think they HAVE one, adueppen
<wxl> nevermind. done deal. http://www.engadget.com/2015/05/26/charter-time-warner-cable-merger/
<Kamilion> we're already paying something like $560 a month
<Kamilion> http://beta.speedtest.net/result/4957144578
<wxl> it was the merger with comcast that didn't happen
<Kamilion> yeah, definitely ain't my side :/
<adueppen> wxl: I don't recall hearing if it was approved by the FCC or not though
 * tsimonq2 gets 2 MB/s down :P
<tsimonq2> 3 on a good day
<wxl> phillw's always using a 3G dongle. i don't know how he manages to survive.
<wxl> what's funny is i remember my first 2400 baud modem and thinking that it was just lightning fast.
<tsimonq2> +1
<Kamilion> tsimonq2: http://puu.sh/maf3E/2eda125073.png
<tsimonq2> holy crap! you have an awesome connection!
<Kamilion> wxl: I do -- I was stuck on Clearwire 4G out in los banos for almost a year.
<adueppen> wxl: I don't know how one of my friends in Canada survives. He gets 25KB/s down on a good day
<Kamilion> 128kbit
<phillw> wxl: Ì cannot get a decent connection to my server. Unless Kamilion has virt-manager or Unit193 installed on their machines?
<Kamilion> thankfully it was unlimited.
<wxl> Kamilion: you were in the baño?
<Kamilion> for a while, yeah. Rented a mansion there for a few months.
 * wxl did NOT say bano.
<Kamilion> wxl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXEf5JfDth0
<wxl> holy
<Kamilion> Can see my shitty little silver honda civic in quite a few shots, parked next to the jaguar.
<wxl> can i have some of your extra money Kamilion ? :)
<Kamilion> wxl: I have no money right now
 * tsimonq2 wants money too!
<tsimonq2> aww :( :D :P
<wxl> yeah prolly spent it on the freaking mansion XD
<tsimonq2> XD
<adueppen> kinda wish I had some more money so I could build a better PC
<Kamilion> wxl: that place was $3800/mo
<Kamilion> I didn't pay a dime
 * tsimonq2 wants Skylake!!
<adueppen> either that or buy the gigabit internet that's available in my neighborhood
<wxl> i want google fiber to run their crap out here
<Kamilion> There's an out-building next to the pool
<tsimonq2> amen wxl
<tsimonq2> I want fiber!
<Kamilion> with a pair of shitty bedrooms in it
<wxl> for some odd reason even though they have a server farm just east of portland, even portland doesn't get it
<tsimonq2> FFIIBBEERR!
<adueppen> Madison seems almost like a prime place for google fiber
<tsimonq2> +1
<wxl> EVERYWHERE does
<tsimonq2> then you can run a cable up here XD
<Kamilion> long story short: I got the worst room in the place, but paid nothing. I did 90% of the audio work on all of the filmmaking we did.
<adueppen> wxl: Yeah but Madison is one of those places that seems a bit more likely
<wxl> good job Kamilion
<Kamilion> *shrugs* It kept me fed for a few months.
<wxl> adueppen: well, i'd sooner see it in portland, personally. it's like little silicon valley at this point
<Kamilion> Absolutely terrible place to live though. Friend of mine got his nose broken, no high speed internet access, no social establishments
<adueppen> hopefully that gigabit internet in my neighborhood thing isn't like this: http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/09/man-builds-house-then-finds-out-cable-internet-will-cost-117000/
<wxl> yiiikes
<adueppen> but there is one of the utility boxes for it next door so I don't think it would be like that
<Kamilion> adueppen: indeed.
<tsimonq2> 0.0
<adueppen> and also the person who was in that article had Charter, which is also my ISP
<Kamilion> My father also has Charter in nevada
<tsimonq2> ha ha ha, Charter people
<tsimonq2> you have it bad
<Kamilion> paying like $55 a month for 60mbit
<Kamilion> I was floored that he was getting such a better deal than my local comcast's $79/mo 15mbit "With powerbooster!" plan
<Kamilion> I actually thought he was lying when he told me the speeds he was getting. ;_;
 * Kamilion goes back to trying to work
<phillw> wxl: cannot get the ISO to even start to install. Sorry.
<adueppen> Kamilion: I think my plan is about the same but I haven't bothered to ask how much it costs
<adueppen> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4957166348 kinda crappy ping time is only because I'm on wifi
<Kamilion> launching lubuntu desktop 12/30.1 with "Install Ubuntu"
<Kamilion> Confirm X closes and TTY displays, followed by desktop restarting to live session.
<adueppen> oh wait there was an update?
<wxl> phillw: because of your connect or what?
<wxl> Kamilion: you do know i was talking about the *alternate*, right?
<phillw> because of my connect.
<wxl> phillw: as i thought. no problem. thanks!
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/me9MI/420ace46fc.png
<Kamilion> adueppen: behavior confirmed.
<wxl> ew nano gross
<adueppen> Kamilion: I do recall darkxst saying that was some kind of other issue or something like that
<adueppen> lemme check the logs
<Kamilion> ubiquity launches from the 'lubuntu' user without any errors on the terminal.
<Kamilion> Bingo
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/me9Yz/4f37e07097.png
<Kamilion> adueppen: there's your failure.
<tsimonq2> wxl: what do you think of Atom?
<wxl> tsimonq2: good for people that like GUIs :)
<tsimonq2> heh
<Kamilion> Atom?
<wxl> Kamilion: the editor
<adueppen> Kamilion: (08:45:42 PM) darkxst: pretty sure you can ignore this also (08:45:42 PM) darkxst: Fatal server error: (08:45:43 PM) darkxst: (EE) xf86OpenConsole: Switching VT failed
<Kamilion> the web editor?
<wxl> Kamilion: what's that org.gtk.vfs.Daemon crash?
<wxl> that's 3s before the ubiquity crash
<adueppen> my personal text editor is brackets since when I write code it's usually for the web
<Kamilion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14296680/
<Kamilion> wxl: hence "bingo"
<Kamilion> line 753-765 is "Install Ubuntu" crashing out.
<Kamilion> line 800 is being run as the "lubuntu" user from lxterminal.
<Kamilion> after the live desktop starts.
 * Kamilion confirms the behavior adueppen has seen.
<wxl> i wonder if that bus it refers to is dbus
<adueppen> Kamilion: that makes sense since darkxst mentioned something about a leaked cursor
<adueppen> something also seems to be messed up in the code where ubiquity gets a "busy cursor"
<wxl> yes it is
<wxl> that's a gvfs dbus interface
<Kamilion> urrgh, stupid mir.
<wxl> note that the dbus stuff loads later
<Kamilion> why does it even TRY mir >.<
<adueppen> Kamilion: yeah I know
<wxl> although dbus stuff is loading before that
<phillw> wxl: Master bodhi_zazen is doing the alt 64 bit install via KVM as soon as he has grabbed the ISO..... For a Fedora guy, he's still a nice man and doesn't forget us :)
<wxl> phillw: wonderful! thanks!
<phillw> wxl: I'll let you thank him on #phillw :)
<phillw> wxl: I cannot ascertain any issue with my 3g device, their site is 'down' :/
<wxl> :/
<phillw> I can log onto virt10, but not the new VM.
<bodhi_zazen> it is installing now. did not test encryption of any sort, or LVM, nothing fancy
<Kamilion> eh?
<Kamilion> oh, then I can abort, someone with more sense than I do is testing.
<bodhi_zazen> lol
<bodhi_zazen> it is a 47 %
<wxl> more testers the better Kamilion
<wxl> since i see no tests in progress, my guess is that bodhi_zazen is just doing a spot check anyways :)
<bodhi_zazen> do you not have a live .iso ?
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/mebTC/4de12de050.png
<Kamilion> bug confirmed, trying again with the corrected ISO
<wxl> yep there's a live iso (the desktop one) but the alternate one is the one we need to confirm works
<adueppen> should I get the new .1 ISO if I'm working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1527353?
<Kamilion> the disc IS in the drive still
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1527353 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity shows for a second goes to tty then starts live session. " [Medium,Confirmed]
<wxl> however if you want to do the live one and try to help us figure out this mess with ubiquity that would be nice
<tsimonq2> ^
<wxl> adueppen: sure but i doubt it's going to make any difference. the .1 is to fix an issue with the launchpad librarian caching that was causing a build failure
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/mebYS/5ed2ed1e42.png
<adueppen> wxl: OK just checking
<wxl> Kamilion: pastebin the sources.list and gimme a version on apt-setup please
<Kamilion> ...
<bodhi_zazen> wxl, I can look at the live iso
<wxl> bodhi_zazen: all we know is that if you try to go straight to install (ubiquity), then ubiquity crashes and it starts the live session. from there, you can start ubiquity with no problem. may be a boot sequence issue.
<wxl> bodhi_zazen: the above bug that adueppen mentioned provides more information.
<adueppen> wxl: that's why I'm trying to figure out how to start ubiquity later but have no idea how to do that
<wxl> adueppen: probably something to do with systemd, i'd imagine, but haven't really researched it
<adueppen> wxl: I have something with it open, lemme search through my 34 tabs
<bodhi_zazen> take a look or post "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/debconf.py", line 83"
<bodhi_zazen> my guess is a "simple" typo
<wxl> :)
<bodhi_zazen> if you could pastebin that file
<tsimonq2> wxl: did he just find the solution?
<wxl> tsimonq2: potentially. someone with the live iso needs to provide that py file
<adueppen> wxl: darkxst did tell me that along with ubiquity getting updated when this problem started, there was this update to systemd as well: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/228-2ubuntu2
<adueppen> wxl: I have the live ISO booted up
<wxl> adueppen: cat /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/debconf.py | pastebinit
<wxl> install pastebinit first obviously
<bodhi_zazen> lol
<bodhi_zazen> I filed a bug report years ago asking pastebinit be included by default in Ubuntu
<wxl> yeah
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: the alternate bug is different to ubiquity one :)
<adueppen> suddenly my internet crapped out on me at 99% of reading package lists
<bodhi_zazen> grub install ...
<bodhi_zazen> Hope this does not crash gnome-wayland , lol
<adueppen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14297753
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: it will either boot, or you will have a very limited shell login :)
<phillw> *boot into lubuntu*
<adueppen> `status = int(status)` seems to be the bad line here
<wxl> bodhi_zazen:         status = int(status)
<bodhi_zazen> it is booting to a black screen in KVM
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: does the top of /etc/apt/sources.list still have the link to the CD un-commented? (you have vi)
<bodhi_zazen> not sure
<bodhi_zazen> trying to boot to vnc rather then spice
<bodhi_zazen> kvm + spice + wayland == black screeen
<phillw> hmm, you should have a login......
<phillw> ahh, I stopped using spice when they marked it as won't fix. I just change to VMVGA each time
<adueppen> bodhi_zazen: I got a black screen once in virtualbox but I checked and the md5 didn't match
<bodhi_zazen> let me log into lxqt
<bodhi_zazen> black screen, what dm are you using ?
<bodhi_zazen> lightdm? sddm?
<adueppen> bodhi_zazen: me?
<bodhi_zazen> no, the lubuntu test install
<bodhi_zazen> cdrom is commented out in sources list
<bodhi_zazen> lubuntu-desktop is not installed with the alternate cd
<bodhi_zazen> installing now
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: did switching to vmvga give you the login screen for alternate ?
<bodhi_zazen> no, it looks as if all of X needs to be installed
<bodhi_zazen> linky to page with test iso again ?
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/109565/downloads
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: so, it is falling over before or at the point that tasksel is instructed to install lubuntu-desktop.
<phillw> and Coin's tidyup is too late in the process I'm guessing.
<bodhi_zazen> md5 sum is good
<bodhi_zazen> had to "apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"
<bodhi_zazen> running now ...
<wxl> it would be nice to know that the lubuntu-desktop install doesn't fail
<wxl> and/or that updates work fine
<wxl> cuz at least that's a step in the right direction
<wxl> now it would be interest to see if tasksel is failing with server tasks
<phillw> wxl: lubuntu-desktop installs fine. I already confirmed that :)
<wxl> intersting that is
<bodhi_zazen> it appears none of the lubuntu desktop was installed
<wxl> oh ok phillw
<adueppen> has any progress been made on the ubiquity bug?
<bodhi_zazen> adueppen, we know the bad line ;)
<bodhi_zazen> what is the default lubuntu theme ? humanity ? awaita ?
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: Lubuntu
<adueppen> bodhi_zazen: good, but I know that darkxst said that was likely a separate issue. I don't take him as an absolute source though.
<bodhi_zazen> my guess with lubuntu-desktop is that it pulls in more then you may want.
<bodhi_zazen> adueppen, I have not really looked at the ubiquity code, but it looks like a trivial fix, not sure
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: it pulls in, via tasksel, what lubuntu-desktop needs from what is basically a net-boot ISO :)
<bodhi_zazen> aye but it looks like a ton of stuff ;p
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Full_install.2C_minimal_install_or_core_install.3F
<bodhi_zazen> hard to say as it needs to install all of X as well
<phillw> you can see the list there.... I'm sure finding the Xenial one isn't too hard to find :P
<bodhi_zazen> it is pulling sound stuff too
<phillw> yup,
#lubuntu-devel 2015-12-31
<phillw> we use alsa as default, not pulse audio
<bodhi_zazen> the alternate .iso appears to have performed a minimal install without X or lubuntu-desktop, not sure if you intended that
<bodhi_zazen> looks as if it is pulling pulse
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: no, it USED to perform that task until a a week, or two ago.
<bodhi_zazen> I will let you know
<adueppen> I just realized, the Ubiquity bug isn't assigned to anyone, even though my task for GCI is to fix it. Should I assign it to myself?
<bodhi_zazen> adueppen, do you know python ?
<adueppen> bodhi_zazen: not really but I was told it would probably be an easy fix
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: in the script for the alternate, it should have a pretty simple tasksel lubuntu-desktop line.
<adueppen> I have more experience with JS but wanted to try something new
<bodhi_zazen> phillw, where is the script ?
<phillw> not sure where the build scripts are... AFAIK, Julien provides the lubuntu-meta and the build system pulls it into the automatic build
<tsimonq2> wxl: we don
<tsimonq2> 't have a package set for Lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> whoops :)
<adueppen> bodhi_zazen: doing a bit of searching it looks like this issue might be fixed by changing `status = int(status)` from int() to float() since apparently the value of status is a decimal.
<bodhi_zazen> sure, give it a try
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: you'd need to poke someone like Colin, as what is front facing is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/view/head:/etc/crontab
<adueppen> it would be almost hilarious if the fix for this bug ends up being the very first thing I looked up when I claimed the task.
<phillw> wxl: does server image now behave as epecpected?
<phillw> *expected
<bodhi_zazen> still pulling lubuntu-desktop
<adueppen> well time to reboot
<bodhi_zazen> gtk2 and 3 engines ...
<adueppen> well I tried editing debconf.py but that didn't fix it.
<bodhi_zazen> same error ?
<wxl> phillw: don't know. teward disappeared
<wxl> adueppen: you'll need to have an image with persistence
<adueppen> wxl: I do
<wxl> adueppen: so you made the change and then rebooted?
<adueppen> I just reopened the file and it's still the same as when I made changes
<wxl> then your persistence is messed up XD
<adueppen> wxl: no like it still has the float() that I added
<bodhi_zazen> I don't know if persistence will help, I think a new .iso, not sure when during the boot overlay will be applied
<wxl> oh i see sorry
<bodhi_zazen> adueppen, error message ?
<wxl> i think the split before takes care of the decimal anyways
<adueppen> bodhi_zazen: you want the traceback?
<bodhi_zazen> yes, can you pastebin it ?
<bodhi_zazen> as well as the origional bug report
<adueppen> bodhi_zazen: the log from the original report?
<bodhi_zazen> yes the link to the orig. reprot and the traceback after your change please
<adueppen> ok
<bodhi_zazen> I am on lxqt / fedora installing lubuntu-desktop in a vm
<adueppen> wait isn't it supposed to be in /var/log/installer?
<bodhi_zazen> not sure, lol
<adueppen> wxl: do you know where the ubiquity log is supposed to be? I can't find it
<bodhi_zazen> lubuntu using upstart ?
<wxl> adueppen: traceback should be in Xorg.0.log
<wxl> bodhi_zazen: naw we're all systemd now. there may be some leftover bits of upstart floating around, but it's not really being used.
<wxl> for init that is
<bodhi_zazen> ok
<adueppen> wxl I mean the log like this one: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/230360893/UbiquityDm.txt
<wxl> adueppen: looks like an Xorg.0.log to me
<wxl> in fact:
<wxl> (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Dec 17 17:55:25 2015
<tsimonq2> wxl! See cjwatson's email...
<wxl> which one? i don't see any tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2015-December/003488.html
<wxl> weird i haven't got it
<wxl> whoa ubiquity bug may be fixed!
<bodhi_zazen> wxl, congrats
<bodhi_zazen> wxl, what was the fix ?
<wxl> bodhi_zazen: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/ubiquity/+changelog
<wxl> !info ubiquity xenial
<ubot93> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.21.40 (xenial), package size 5177 kB, installed size 16371 kB
<wxl> yeah it's not in main yet
<bodhi_zazen> windows is crashing AGAIN
<bodhi_zazen> windows 7 on laptops has been nothing but problematic
<wxl> ok ubiquity 2.21.41 is in main
<wxl> reuilding desktop images
<bodhi_zazen> ok the alt install image looks good
<wxl> except for the fact that lubuntu-desktop didn't install correct bodhi_zazen ?
<bodhi_zazen> yes
<wxl> which is NOT ok
<bodhi_zazen> pulseaudio is installed
<wxl> someone needs to check server and see if there's problems there
<bodhi_zazen> not sure if it is running or not
<bodhi_zazen> also it does not seem to like the spice server
<bodhi_zazen> is there some package or configuration for ubuntu to use spice ?
<adueppen> will the updated ubiquity be available in tomorrow's ISO?
<bodhi_zazen> OK, well I am done testing for the day
<wxl> adueppen: yes but i'm rebuilding the isos now
<bodhi_zazen> let me know if you need anything more
<adueppen> wxl: OK thanks
<bodhi_zazen> ok, got spice fixed, had to add tablet to guest
<tsimonq2> !info ubiquity xenial
 * tsimonq2 kicks ubot93 
<tsimonq2> !info ubiquity xenial
<tsimonq2> !info ubiquity
<tsimonq2> ubot93: wake up!
<tsimonq2> !info ubiquity
<tsimonq2> !info ubiquity xenial
 * tsimonq2 gives up
<ianorlin> oh wow just got email but how long until we can respin?
<Kamilion> http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/news/g3-strong-geomagnetic-storming-likely-31-december
<Kamilion> wxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14301937
<Kamilion> wajig says "unable to locate package apt-setup" when i ask it to 'show apt-setup'.
<adueppen> did I miss anything from when I accidentally closed my laptop lid?
<Kamilion> Ubiquity calls itself version 2.21.40 when I ask wajig to 'show ubiquity', but it also shows as "not installed".
<adueppen> wait did the new ISOs become available?
<Kamilion> no idea
<Kamilion> [15:25:31] <wxl> Kamilion: pastebin the sources.list and gimme a version on apt-setup please  <--- responding to this
<Kamilion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14301937/
<Kamilion> wajig says "unable to locate package apt-setup" when i ask it to 'show apt-setup'.
<tsimonq2> adueppen: yes I think
<Kamilion> VM destroyed, moving on to 1230.1
<adueppen> hmm there does seem to be a new ISO that was uploaded at 7:41PM cst
<adueppen> whois wxl
<adueppen> whoops meant to have a slash before that
<Kamilion> pulling http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20151231/ to test
<Kamilion> no http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/20151231/   yet to try the alternate
<adueppen> Kamilion: I'll test the daily-live image too
<adueppen> just tested, bug has not been fixed in the latest daily
<adueppen> ubiquity is still on the older version
<Kamilion> 20151230.1 seems to have apt working.
<Kamilion> but still missing lubuntu-desktop
<Kamilion> wajig
<Kamilion> install lubuntu-desktop htop iftop byobu
<Kamilion> whoops, wrong window
<ianorlin> Kamilion: what is the right window for that?
<Kamilion> virtualbox :<
<Kamilion> ... what the hell
<Kamilion> need to get 442MB of archives, 1788MB of additional disk space? for lubuntu-desktop?
<Kamilion> from the lubuntu-alternate?
<ianorlin> what it is it installing?
<Kamilion> I don't know?
<Kamilion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14304605/
<Kamilion> Doesn't look like much, and a bunch of those were from me installing wajig
<Kamilion> but yeah, the alternate's still fudged hard (but it appears the apt-setup issue is fixed)
<Kamilion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14304643/
<Kamilion> there's the sources.list for 20151230.1
 * Kamilion demolishes the VM
<Kamilion> next, 20151231 daily-live.
 * ianorlin starts zsyncing amd64
<adueppen> Kamilion: if you look above, I tested the 1231 daily-live and ubiquity hasn't been updated in it yet.
<ianorlin> !info ubiquity
<ubot93> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.21.40 (xenial), package size 5177 kB, installed size 16371 kB
<adueppen> ianorlin: the latest version is 2.21.41
<adueppen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1527353/comments/8
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1527353 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity shows for a second goes to tty then starts live session. " [Critical,Fix released]
<Kamilion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14304810/
<Kamilion> 2 minute gap between "Install Ubuntu" starting ubiquity, and me starting it from lxterminal
<Kamilion> same Null Cursor as before.
<Kamilion> Alllrighty, that's all of the validation tasks I had for the day
<Kamilion> adueppen: did you require anything else?
<adueppen> Kamilion: ?
<Kamilion> I can't remember
<Kamilion> was just the ubiquity problem, right?
<adueppen> Kamilion: yes
<Kamilion> Alright, cool.
<ianorlin> yes it installs once ubiquity starts in the live session if you have enough resources
<Kamilion> sorry, I've got a million tabs and private messages open XD
<Kamilion> right, it's crashing the first time though.
<Kamilion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14304810/   <-- when "Install Ubuntu" is selected from the boot menu instead of the live desktop.
<ianorlin> on virtualbox?
<Kamilion> vbox, vmware esxi, native boot./
<ianorlin> yeah it might be my desktop crashes faster on kvm
<Kamilion> 2GB to 64GB of ram
<Kamilion> so it's definitely not a resource problem
<adueppen> Kamilion: It's crashing the first time but isn't updated in the newest daily-live yet
<Kamilion> at least, not on my end
<ianorlin> I don't think it is in the latest xenial repos so even if we respun the isos again not sure it would work
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/mesX8/f921175812.png
<adueppen> Kamilion: wow I can see what you mean by "a million tabs"
<Kamilion> only 189
<tsimonq2> 0.0
 * Kamilion has four windows like that open.
<adueppen> I can only have 4GB ram on my desktop
<adueppen> motherboard limit
<Kamilion> ah.
<Kamilion> my motherboard limit is 1TB
<Kamilion> http://www.supermicro.com/Aplus/motherboard/Opteron6000/SR56x0/H8QG6-F.cfm
<Kamilion> and my case...
<Kamilion> http://www.supermicro.com/products/chassis/4U/748/SC748TQ-R1400.cfm
<adueppen> Kamilion: as soon as I see supermicro, I know they mean business...
<Kamilion> pretty much.
<bodhi_zazen>                 
<teward> phillw: Kamilion: wxl: tsimonq2: the apt-setup bug is resolved in the 20151231 of Server, anyone want to test the Lubuntu Alt to see if that is resolved for you guys as well?
<teward> oop wait
<teward> wxl: ping - need you to respin the ISOs and rebuild - 20151230.1 won't help us, with some of these, (we need 20151231)
<wxl> teward: i need to respin what now?
<teward> wxl: nevermind we are waiting on cron
<teward> but there was no 20151231 iso build
<teward> :P
<teward> at least, not for alternate
<wxl> whaaa
<teward> but now there is
<wxl> we should have got one at 1645 or so
<teward> it's up now
<teward> but it WASN'T when I pinged
<wxl> k good
<teward> :)
<wxl> who's up for testing? adueppen phillw tsimonq2 Kamilion ?
<adueppen> wxl: is there an ISO with the new version of ubiquity available yet?
<wxl> adueppen: what version number?
<teward> wxl: i know it works in Server, so the alt should be good with the sources.list issue :P
<adueppen> wxl: 2.21.40
<adueppen> wait no it's 2.21.41
<adueppen> !info ubiquity xenial
<wxl> !info ubiquity xenial
<wxl> hahahah great minds think alike :)
<adueppen> yeah
<ubot93> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.21.41 (xenial), package size 5202 kB, installed size 16457 kB
<adueppen> seems to be updated now
<wxl> so that looks good
<wxl> let's check one more place
<adueppen> I'll do some i386 testing because GCI
<wxl> if you look on cdimage.u.c you can see the .list files that include all the packages
<wxl> i recommend:
<wxl> wget -q something.list -O - | grep ubiquity
<wxl> which gives us 2.21.41
<wxl> for e.g. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20151231.1/xenial-desktop-amd64.list
<wxl> just passing that on for your general testing edification :)
<wxl> but yes please test!
<wxl> teward: last night when bodhi_zazen tested alternate with the correct apt-setup version, we didn't have a lubuntu-desktop in the install
<wxl> teward: was server having any problems with proper tasksel installs?
<teward> wxl: haven't tested those yet
<teward> only tested the cdrom issue
<teward> but i think tasksel may stillbe having issues
<teward> there's a few other things on my list to test, but i haven't gotten to SErver TaskSel tasks yet
<teward> those're different testcases
<teward> they're on my list but i'm doing devel testing for something for my workplace first now, as it's "Top Priority"
<teward> and for every hour I bill on that I make $15 so... :P
<wxl> yeah i have some urgent work stuff to do, too, but if you or someone else on server qa team could check that and report back, i'd really appreciate it
<wxl> otherwise i'll get my testers on it but i think not everyone's awake yet
<wxl> phillw: your connection issues get resolved?
<phillw> not until 4th Jan :)
<adueppen> wxl: I'm pretty sure tsimonq2 isn't up yet, which doesn't surprise me knowing him.
<wxl> darn >:(
<wxl> adueppen: you have his phone number? >:)
<adueppen> wxl: no sorry
<adueppen> wxl: he's not on hangouts either so a video call wouldn't work either
<wxl> darn
<wxl> too bad there's not a gci list that reaches out to all the students
<adueppen> wxl: maybe suggest that to google for next time
 * wxl nods
 * tsimonq2 yawns loudly
<tsimonq2> morning yall
<adueppen> good morning tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> just woke up
<adueppen> see above
<wxl> tsimonq2: please check and confirm again lubuntu alternate is not having the problem with sources.list
<wxl> tsimonq2: then check to see if lubuntu-desktop is included in the install. if not, dig and see if we can find info about what's up with tasksel. make a bug.
<wxl> tsimonq2: then check server and see if it, too, is having problems with tasksel
<adueppen> oh yay now my internet is being weird again. ETA going from 2min to 26 to 3.
<tsimonq2> I will when I clean out my email and respond to the millions of pings I got on IRC :P
<wxl> teward: can you give tsimonq2 an example testcase to check server taskel?
<wxl> tsimonq2: maybe if you dole out the pings less, you'd get less back :)
<tsimonq2> ha lol
<tsimonq2> never goona happen ;)
<teward> wxl: unless he doesn't have access to the ISO tracker he can access them himself
<wxl> teward: yes i'm sure he does, but is it obvious?
<teward> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/109595/testcases
<teward> Install tasks
<teward> Bind9
<teward> Mail Server
<teward> Print Server
<teward> OpenSSH Server
<teward> LAMP
<teward> etc.
<wxl> hear that, tsimonq2 ?
<teward> additional install test cases
<tsimonq2> me runs his script while he is checking his email and such, so I can have fresh ISOs
<tsimonq2> wxl: hm?
<teward> [2015-12-31 12:48:20] <wxl> teward: can you give tsimonq2 an example testcase to check server taskel?
<wxl> tsimonq2: when you test server use that link above and check one of the tasksel test cases like e.g. OpenSSH server
<wxl> aww my lug accepted my pull request http://euglug.org/ </offtopic>
 * tsimonq2 has done Server test cases before and can manage to find a good test case as long as everybody who has theirs in progress marks it as so, thank you
<tsimonq2> so I know :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: check in with me or teward if you have questions
<teward> tsimonq2: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/109595/testcases/1406/results is a big one :P
<teward> please run the testcase
<tsimonq2> woah jeez give me 10 minutes
<teward> no rush :)
 * teward yawns and lurks some more
<tsimonq2> reading my email...wxl, since those bugs are fixed, are we gonna go forward with the delayed time?
<tsimonq2> *emails
<tsimonq2> as in Aplha 1
<adueppen> well here's the moment of truth
<adueppen> YES
<adueppen> Ubiquity is fixed
<wxl> sweeeeet
<tsimonq2> ok, now idling waiting for my ISOs to sync...
<tsimonq2> :P
 * tsimonq2 checks RSS
<wxl> tsimonq2: i think so, but i wanted to get a little spot check done today
<tsimonq2> seriously?! I am getting ~ 500 kBps down!
<wxl> good job tsimonq2
<adueppen> on the current daily image, the ubiquity slideshow shows "Welcome to Lubuntu 15.10" and I can't seem to find this reported anywhere. what package would it be in?
<adueppen> I don't think it would be in ubiquity itself since the slideshow is customized for each flavor
<wxl> hey tsimonq2 when you get a chance after you've done everything else i asked, could you check to see if other flavors have that slideshow issue adueppen mentioned? he'll give you a bug number in a bit
<wxl> adueppen: could you please make a comment on the ubiquity bug that it's fixed as far as you can tell and reference the particular image version and architecture?
<adueppen> wxl: sure
 * tsimonq2 starts
<tsimonq2> stupid zsync speed
<tsimonq2> I need fiber! :P
<tsimonq2> </offtopic>
<teward> tsimonq2: no you need 100Mbit/second cable :P
<teward> (also offtopic)
<adueppen> teward: I have 60Mbit/second cable, is that good enough? (offtopic)
<teward> adueppen: lol, yeah that's fine
<adueppen> teward: yeah I know, it's good enough that I mailed a flash drive to a friend in Canada since his internet is slow enough that it would be faster than him downloading it
<wxl> hHahahahah
<tsimonq2> wxl: yay I know I have the new server ISO because the installer is updated
<tsimonq2> wxl: when I put in a password, it gives me an option to show it which is a godsend
 * wxl does not click
<tsimonq2> hm?
<tsimonq2> wxl: ping ping ping, Print Server doesn't show up in the options for the Server ISO, this test case: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/109595/testcases/1408/resultshttp://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/109595/testcases/1408/results
<tsimonq2> gosh darnit, only: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/109595/testcases/1408/results
<tsimonq2> screesnhot on it's way
<tsimonq2> wxl: http://imgur.com/S75eSDC
<tsimonq2> I have no idea why...
<adueppen> tsimonq2: just a tip, if you press your host key in Virtualbox + E it'll take a screenshot of just the VM screen
 * tsimonq2 facepalms
<tsimonq2> thanks adueppen
<adueppen> tsimonq2: it took me a while to find it too
<Kamilion> urrrgh.
 * Kamilion stretches
<Kamilion> wxl: so, the apt-setup patch worked.
<Kamilion> gonna test the ubiquity bug in a few minutes
<adueppen> Kamilion: it seems that the ubiquity bug has been fixed
<adueppen> this hell is finally over
<Kamilion> oh
 * Kamilion aborts then
<Kamilion> adueppen: good timing, I was *just* getting into the folder to download it from, heh
<adueppen> Kamilion: I commented on the bug as well
<Kamilion> adueppen: I just got back to the computer; legit have ~30 pings to deal with, heh
<adueppen> Kamilion: at least you didn't wake up with 1106 hangouts messages like I did
<Kamilion> .....
<Kamilion> my gmail *inbox* doesn't even get that volume, what the heck, is that all porn spambots or something?
<adueppen> Kamilion: someone spamming a group chat with stickers to try to cover up some information
<Kamilion> "stickers"?
<adueppen> these stupid little pictures in Hangouts that are essentially glorified emoji
<Kamilion> *sigh*
<adueppen> hopefully next year's word of the year isn't one of them
<ianorlin> and I thought launchpad could get spammy ....
<wxl> disappeared but back now
<tsimonq2> heyyyyyy it's wxl
<ianorlin> hmm is there a bug number for the tasksel problem?
<ianorlin> if we get it at least confirmed or triaged maybe put it on server team next meeting agenda if in a good state if it is not something we fix ourselves
<wxl> i don't know of a bug number yet ianorlin
<wxl> tsimonq2: did you ever get to that?
<tsimonq2> wxl: QA? yeah
<wxl> tsimonq2: a bug report for the tasksel issues?
<ianorlin> I know how to do get log files I could do it if there is not one already and then maybe tsimonq2 can confirm
<tsimonq2> k
<ianorlin> as simple ubuntu-bug will not work
<ianorlin> hmm what to file the bug against?
<ianorlin> tasksel?
<wxl> ianorlin: for the time being, that's what i would do
<Kamilion> hm, i think 222 tabs open is getting a little excessive for me
<Kamilion> but half my RAM is still free XD
<Kamilion> tasksel issue? anything I can help with?
<wxl> Kamilion: alternate installs end up with no lubuntu-desktop installed
<Kamilion> wxl: at ISO build time or at install time?
<wxl> Kamilion: what would be nice if someone could check if the server images are also having issues with taskel
<wxl> Kamilion: install. images build fine
 * wxl is considering trying to implement opendkim at work
<Kamilion> I was really annoyed when I downloaded the lubuntu alt and then stared at apt-get install lubuntu-desktop asking for 400MB of downloads and 1.7GB of disk space being used
<Kamilion> I was like "what the heck were all those bytes I downloaded for then?!"
<wxl> heh
<Kamilion> is it not including the lubuntu-desktop package on the ISO or something?
<Kamilion> how can it still be so big?
<wxl> yeah i don't know wactually
<adueppen> it is apparently oversized like always, so that may be part of it
<wxl> according to the .list files, both the wily alternate and the current xenial alternate includes the deb file for lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> lubuntu-core is included as well
<wxl> openbox and pcmanfm are there
<wxl> lxtask, lxshortcut, lxterminal, lxrandr, lxlauncher, lxinput, lxappearance, etc
<wxl> so everything should just work
<wxl> looks like we got a hang on reboot still with desktop
<wxl> adueppen: you might want to pick one of {Xubuntu|GNOME} won't reboot bugs to be a duplicate of the other and generalize the master to refer to all flavors. might be good to check against ubuntu, kubuntu, etc.
<wxl> adueppen: you can use that for an improve bug report task on GCI
<adueppen> wxl: could that count for the "Improve a Lubuntu bug report" task that I recently claimed?
<wxl> adueppen: great minds think alike, again :)
<adueppen> wxl: Just wanted to make sure
<wxl> adueppen: no prob. let me know if you need any help with it.
<adueppen> wxl: OK thanks
<wxl> adueppen: thank YOU :)
<adueppen> wxl: aww thanks :)
<wxl> adueppen: it seems like you're destined to be a regular lubuntu contributor beyond GCI and there's nothing that delights me more
<wxl> well, some things, but they're offtopic. XD
<adueppen> wxl: I'm actually looking a bit more at Ubuntu GNOME since that's the distro I use but I'll probably continue with L/Xubuntu since it's easy to run in a VM on my crappy computer
<wxl> adueppen: still, contributing to the project at large is wonderful and makes me very happy
<Kamilion> Same.
<wxl> honestly that's the best outcome with could hope to come out of GCI. teaching students about open source and how easy it is for them to be a regular part of it.
<Kamilion> adueppen: also, ubuntu-gnome is my second-choice, so any improvements there are welcome as well. Anything that improves GTK+ will benefit lubuntu until lxqt appears
<ianorlin> bug 1530397 is the bug I filed would welcome suggestion to get something that important
<ubot93> bug 1530397 in tasksel (Ubuntu) "taskel on debian installer does not install all of lubuntu desktop. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530397
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-01
<adueppen> well I'm finally getting around to testing if the hang on reboot bugs affect kubuntu (flocculant already confirmed that it affects ubuntu) so we'll see if my computer can actually handle a kubuntu VM
<phillw> wxl: Kamilion did they reach a decision?
<Kamilion> ?
<Kamilion> on?
<phillw> Kamilion: A1 release, or not...
<Kamilion> I honestly have no idea, I've been getting run around all day
<phillw> well, approaching 01:00 1st Jan 2016 here. So I will take my leave. Kamilion enjoy your NYE :)
<Kamilion> hm?
<Kamilion> oh, crap, it's going to be next year soon.
<Kamilion> aye, happy new year to ye as well
<Kamilion> Sorry, I was in the middle of closing 117 tabs in chrome... <.<
<Kamilion> down to 156 now :D
<phillw> killall google-chrome-stable
<phillw> can handle that for you
<phillw> he he he
<tsimonq2> Command not found: Did you mean google-chrome-unstable?
<tsimonq2> he he he
<phillw> tsimonq2: depends if you are running what lubuntu installs, in which case it would be killall chromium-browser
<tsimonq2> :D
<phillw> you will find the sense of humour chip removed when issuing killall commands. But, they are safer than blindly issuing kill -9 commands.
<Kamilion> phillw: hm?
<Kamilion> ... Do you ALWAYS use a sledgehammer where a toothpick will do?!
<Kamilion> phillw: Come out from the dark ages! http://tabsoutliner.com
<phillw> Kamilion: with chromium? I just pkill it... It gets carried away with failbook etc. But that is a topic for discussion away from here as lubuntu have switched back to the fox :)
<Kamilion> I hit the little green X to 'freeze' a tab in tabsoutliner.
<Kamilion> I currently have 11144 tabs open in my chrome session
<Kamilion> all but 55 are frozen.
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/mfkuc/8f6e918b57.jpg
<Kamilion> just being able to drag sort trees of tabs is enough to satiate me
<adueppen> wxl: when you say "generalize the master to refer to all flavors" what exactly do you mean by that?
<adueppen> well I forgot to plug in my laptop so it went into sleep mode anyway
<adueppen> whoever is doing that DDoS on the BNC4free melon server needs to stop.
<adueppen> did I miss anything?
<ianorlin> adueppen: no not really
<adueppen> ianorlin: oh good. the logs aren't updated yet so I wasn't sure
<adueppen> would anyone here know what wxl meant when he said "generalize the master to refer to all flavors" in reference to improving a bug report?
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-02
<flexiondotorg> wxl I see you're running the show fir Alpha 1 :-)
<phillw> flexiondotorg: well he was... seems to have gone AWOL :P
<wxl> adueppen: did you need something besides wondering what i meant by master as it relates to bugs?
<adueppen> wxl: well I ended up marking both of those 2 bugs as duplicates of another that was reported earlier and flavor-agnostic
<wxl> adueppen: that's good. the one that it's a duplicate of is the master. so that's what i meant
<adueppen> wxl: oh wasn't quite sure with that
<wxl> adueppen: i try not to jargon people up, but even i fail sometimes :)
<adueppen> wxl: some of it was that I didn't get around to looking it up. I do the same thing to my parents, so it's no big deal
<tsimonq2> lol
<phillw> hi flexiondotorg and everyone else... anyone know where we're up to?
<tsimonq2> phillw: attempting to get Alpha 1 ready for Monday
<phillw> well, having it frozen and as an A1 is progress :)
<phillw> flexiondotorg: just starting a 1st mate iso test... not sure how many other testers are available to help out.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Hi
<flexiondotorg> I've done some testing today, but not completed the forms yet.
<flexiondotorg> Looking good.
<flexiondotorg> Some minor stuff but nothing release critical so far.
<phillw> hiyas flexiondotorg just updating the iso. amd 64.... as I need to reset my VM, is a full install test of help?
<flexiondotorg> I'm going to do some more testing tomorrow and complete the test cases.
<flexiondotorg> Full install works.
<flexiondotorg> oem install would be more instersting :-)
<flexiondotorg> In that I've not done one yet.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Many thank for helping out.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: well, I'll let you know if the test case is ballesd up :P
<phillw> I'll have to follow the test case by the letter..
<phillw> flexiondotorg: I'm a good boi...
<phillw> phillw@piglet:~/Desktop/ISOs$ sudo lvcreate -L 15G -n m-xenial64 phillwvol
<phillw>   Logical volume "m-xenial64" created.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: what is minimum RAM for MATE?
<flexiondotorg> 512MB
<flexiondotorg> But 1GB is better.
<phillw> omnly want to do an install :)
<phillw> xubuntu / ubuntu start to stutter at 512 as install.... ubiquity is a bitch, but this is oem.. so new area.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: a question... if it is an OEM install, why I am going back to 'try before installing' ?
<phillw> ahh, that seems to be the way.....
<phillw> I've read it now.... I cannot write CD's via a VM.. Sorry.
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-03
<phillw> flexiondotorg: it boots back up and has a link to "Prepare for shipping to end user".
<phillw> hmm... oem config will run on next boot...
<phillw> flexiondotorg: I dunno about the test case, but as for setting the machine up so the next person to turn it on has all the annoying questions answered. Yes, it works (I've seen this when I installed my pi2 :P )
<phillw> So, you can tick it for me... as for burning to cd / dvd etc., I do not see that burning a cd / dvd being a relevant test case... But, that's for me.
<adueppen> although this is a bit late, a warning I can give is that MATE with 512MB RAM leaves firefox unusable
<phillw> adueppen: that is not a test case :)
<phillw> you need to look at what is the minimum spec that each flavour says it will run at.
<phillw> adueppen: flexiondotorg advised me 1GB
<adueppen> phillw: I know, but sometimes I've needed to open up FF to put something on paste.ubuntu.com
<adueppen> so I would recommend 1GB
<phillw> as did he..
<adueppen> phillw: that's why I said "although this is a bit late" at the beginning :P
<phillw> You *can* run lubuntu on 256 MB, but it's going to be very crippled
<phillw> adueppen: look on the bright side of life....
<wxl> yoz
<phillw> wxl: ?!!
<phillw> wxl: no respins due?
<wxl> not yet phillw but cjwatson said the tasksel issue may be fixed if anyone wants to test.
<wxl> i'm still trying to figure out whether or not we're releasing monday or thursday
<tsimonq2> wxl: like I have said before, if I were you, I would prepare as if it is Monday
<wxl> tsimonq2: i thought i'd give infinity the oportunity to save his untarnished reutation for ONE day ;)
<tsimonq2> wxl: hm?
<tsimonq2> wxl: what do you mean by that? :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: oh just poking fun at the fact that he decided monday was was the 7th
<phillw> wxl: alt lubuntu installed fine :)
<teward> so all's better now, phillw?  :P
<phillw> teward: seems so :)
<teward> cool.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: not sure why you re-spun, but the two tests i did show that ubiquity is not broken :)
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Respun because we need a meta package update.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, A patent encumbered something had slipped in and it needed removing.
<flexiondotorg> Thanks for re-testing.
<flexiondotorg> I've done all the tests again too.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, How you getting on?
<wxl> great flexiondotorg !
<wxl> glad you're here as there's been a question i had for you
<flexiondotorg> Shoot.
<wxl> namely i remember you saying something about needing to change something on the pi image to make it work with an hdmi to vga/dvi adapter
<wxl> or am i remember something wrong?
<wxl> redwolf: well, i would be happy to help in the future with general server admin if you want
<redwolf> thank you, wxl
<wxl> redwolf: not trying to blow my own horn, but i did manage to figure out the impossible problem with the moin email config on the linuxpadawan server :)
<wxl> sometimes having another pair of eyes is helpful
<wxl> i can't see how you losing ftp access would have anything to do with the wordpress install
<flexiondotorg> wxl, The new 15.10.1 image now used the same defaults as Raspbian.
<wxl> oops have i been chatting on the wrong freaking channel again?
<flexiondotorg> The magic config in /boot/config.txt is hdmi_drive
<wxl> aigh
 * wxl facepalms
<redwolf> yes, wxl  :)
<flexiondotorg> If you are connected via HDMI only and getting no sound the hdmi_drive=2 is the fix.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: so what you're saying is 15.10.1 is good to go as is?
<flexiondotorg> If you're using a DVI or VGA to HDMI adapter, 15.10.1 *should* work OOTB.
<flexiondotorg> If not, tinker with /boot/config.txt. The version I ship is fully documented.
<wxl> ok i'll let you know what i discover
<wxl> what's the best way to get a hold of you? email?
<wxl> flexiondotorg: what do we need to do to get a .1 lubuntu image?
<flexiondotorg> https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org
<wxl> oh duh flexiondotorg :)
<flexiondotorg> ;-)
<wxl> flexiondotorg: so if i have any neeed for help or would like to supply feedback, is there a mailing list or anything?
<flexiondotorg> Well, for Ubuntu MATE, we have a category in our forum.
<flexiondotorg> For Lubuntu phillw said to point people to this channel.
<flexiondotorg> But, I agree, we need a common place for people to seek support and supply their feedback.
<flexiondotorg> I've been active in the Pi community for a while, so I'm qualified to say. A mailing list is not the solution ;-)
<flexiondotorg> Neither is IRC really.
<wxl> *I* certainly prefer mailing lists
<wxl> fwiw :)
<flexiondotorg> I could investigate running a Discourse instance for Ubuntu Pi Flavour Maker.
<flexiondotorg> And add a Category for each flavour.
<wxl> in the interim, you could always open ubuntu-pi-flavour-makers up to the general public for anyone interested in development and such and use the mailing list on lp
<wxl> oh and you only have torrents available
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Yeah, good idea.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Yes.
<wxl> phillw: you might want to grab the torrent of lubuntu 15.10.1 off of https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/download/ and put it on phillw.net
<flexiondotorg> wxl Read the last entry in the FAQ on the site to find out why.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, It's already there.
<phillw> wxl: http://phillw.net/isos/pi2/
<phillw> :P
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Set me up an account and I've sync all the images there.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: you can also add lubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com as a support place
<flexiondotorg> It is also one of the webseeds for the torrent :-)
<wxl> well nice phillw !!!!
 * phillw is a good boi :D
<phillw> wxl: flexiondotorg looks after keeping it updated, saves him having to ask me to do updates.
<wxl> nice phillw
<wxl> good job both of you :)
<phillw> the phillw/isos area can take many teams, I just give them a /home/team area do a hard link in /var/www/html/phillw.net/isos and tell SEL to allow the httpd to access the /home /team area
<flexiondotorg> wxl, lubuntu-devel ML added to FAQ.
<wxl> thank you sir
<flexiondotorg> Most welcome.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, So it is just Ubuntu MATE and Lubuntu doing Alpha 1?
<flexiondotorg> Are you guys all set?
<flexiondotorg> I'm going to smoke test on PowerPC but everything looks good to me.
<phillw> we look ready except for ppc
<wxl> kylin too flexiondotorg
<wxl> wait hold on
<flexiondotorg> wxl, I was never able to get feedback from kylin.
<wxl> omg i'm a moron
<wxl> i emailed the gnome team instead of you flexiondotorg
<wxl> but it's irrelevant, you're already on top of things :)
<flexiondotorg> Kn1tram.
<wxl> i'm doing checklist tracking this milestone, so keep me updated on the statsu of testing, include link to notes on the /XenialXerus/Alpha1 page
<wxl> flexiondotorg: added link to phillw's mirror and the official Ubuntu Pi Flavor Maker on our Testing News section https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#News
<flexiondotorg> Cool!
<phillw> nice :)
<wxl> you're ready to go then flexiondotorg ?
<wxl> k
<wxl> i'm still working on hours
<flexiondotorg> wxl see #ubuntu-release
<flexiondotorg> Heck, probably better here. If for no other reason than to confuse wxl ;-)
<flexiondotorg> Which Lubuntu miage should I test on PPC?
<flexiondotorg> Rerturning the favour phillw :-)
<wxl> well alternate and destop flexiondotorg
<phillw> flexiondotorg: can you do the alternate. I need a cd sized one for my elderly mac (it doesn't have dvd drive)
<wxl> the ones that are on the tracker suffice it to say :)
<phillw> just a full install :)
<wxl> flexiondotorg: this is what i meant to send directly to you https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2016-January/003497.html
<flexiondotorg> Only alternate listed here - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/current/
<wxl> flexiondotorg: s/daily/daily-live/
<wxl> that's how they differentiate between them for whatever reason
<flexiondotorg> Downloading both for PPC...
<flexiondotorg> wxl, phillw Well Lubuntu alternate for PPC fits on a CD :-)
<phillw> flexiondotorg: that is the reason we maintain alternate images. The ubiquity ones are now DVD / USB sized, not all kit can use them to boot.
<flexiondotorg> Still testing Ubuntu MATE but making CD and DVD for Lubuntu
<flexiondotorg> wxl, phillw Lubuntu Alternate on PPC doesn't boot :-(
<flexiondotorg> Doesn't __start() the kernel.
<flexiondotorg> Tried again and worked :-)
<wxl> flexiondotorg: that is bizarre
<flexiondotorg> Old hardware
<wxl> yeah i guess that's a thing :/
<ianorlin> Actually my pci ethernet adapter works amd 64 so well I am being lazy and not switching back to the fancier gigabit intel one on my motherboard
<flexiondotorg> phillw, wxl Lubuntu 16.04 Alpha 1 Alternate installed and works on my iBook G4 PPC :-)
<wxl> flexiondotorg: excellent thank you!!!
<phillw> great news!
